# Zone Alarm



## hoddo (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi all,

I use Zone Alarm as my firewall and recently they've sent me a link to download a solution called ForceField.  It is supposed to interogate a website before and during the upload from them to my computer screen (I'm a dullard with this stuff, it'll do more than that I'm sure).  Anyway, if it spots something odd with a site it flags a warning.

Since downloading it here's what it says about every page opened on this site...

'Unless you trust this site avoid entering personal information or downloading anything from it'

Don't shoot the messenger, info for the creator and mods of this site.


----------



## billg71 (Nov 10, 2007)

I used to be a big ZoneAlarm fan but it just kept getting bigger and bigger and turning into a resource hog(and a PITA to boot):frown:. So I dumped it, and started using the Windows firewall. It seems to work just fine and doesn't annoy me nearly as much.

But I run behind a hardware router/firewall on a wired network. If I was using wireless or just running one computer off a modem I'd be a little more careful.

There's probably something in the ZA configuration that will allow you to set the site as trusted. How does it do with other sites? Do you get more warnings than before installing ForceField?


----------



## Ian Farlow (Nov 12, 2007)

Bill, when I was on Windows I had the same experience. I dumped ZoneAlarm a long time ago, and moved to Windows Firewall and Avast Antivirus. Both worked well, and both were free.


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm also using ZoneAlarm and have no problems with it. I would avoid using the Windows firewall as it only blocks incoming traffic, all outgoing traffic is unmonitored. Thus, when a virus does manage to get through, it can do whatever it wants with your PC as it is not blocked.


----------



## toneyw (Nov 20, 2007)

I use Zonealarm Pro on my laptop and don't have any problems.  I know that wherever I am, I am protected, especially if I get on a free WiFi hotspot.


----------



## chris02 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi

Had ZA for the last 3 months, Ok but I do get frustrated sometimes when it does not remember the settings, fails to load on start up and occasionaly asks me to enter the Ser No again.

Chris


----------



## mikeholley (Nov 23, 2007)

Former ZA user here also. Had the same problems as others :frown: so I switched to McAfee, which has been fine.


----------

